
JQuery Templates, Data Link, and Globalization  - bdfh42
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/10/04/jquery-templates-data-link-and-globalization-accepted-as-official-jquery-plugins.aspx
======
jeroen
-> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1756246>

